# 12 YO Golden Won't Eat; Vomiting



## hebustle (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 12 year old Golden Retriever, Wally, who was eating on his own two weeks ago and walking 4-5 times a day. Then 14 days ago, he started panting heavily, became lethargic, and stopped eating. Prior to this, the only medication he was on was Rimadyl to help slightly arthritic joints and occasionally he was on an antibiotic to treat an ear infection and a drug called Famatodine for some stomach troubles. 

When the panting started 14 days ago, I immediately took him to the Animal Hospital vet. She completed blood work, urine test, X-Rays, and an ultrasound. All tests came back normal (glucose levels, liver enzymes, etc. were all in the normal range); the ultrasound showed no signs of trouble with stomach, pancreas, liver, intestines or kidneys, as well as no cancer / tumors; he has about eight lipomas and all of his lipomas have been checked thoroughly (non-cancerous), the X-Rays show no signs of an enlarged heart . . . and no problems with heart or lungs at all.

Still, 14 days later, I am hand-feeding him chicken and rice and he does swallow most of it, but I have to make him eat it (i.e. he won't eat by himself at all). He's still very lethargic, but he does take three short walks a day. His urine is still yellow, his stool is brown (no black) and both are still regular (daily). His gums and tounge are both pink.

The vet gave him a pain reliever called Tramadol and he doesn't pant heavily anymore UNLESS he vomits. Over the past three days he has been vomiting a yellow, mucous-containing bile once a day. This makes him upset and he pants until I can calm him down and reassure him it's OK.

I took him to another vet for a second opinion and he drew some more blood for a thyroid test and suggested a test for Addison's disease in the upcoming weeks.

I think my dog is getting tired of being poked for blood and transported . . . it just makes him pant more. Another suggestion was an endoscopy and I really don't want to put a 12 year old dog through that.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this with their golden? If so, I would love to hear from you because I'm frustrated at not being able to help my dog.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I know when my gal Belle was older she decided (after being hand fed for a week or so becuase she was ill) having food hand fed and the attention was welcome and why make you stop, she decided food off the fork was great. 

Try putting something in the food that is a normal "oh my gosh you gave me that I must eat it" for mine it's a little chicken broth on rice. and place the blow in a spot they have to walk over. 

Sometimes it is the extra attention they are enjoying - you can always offer to feed a little in a new spot to see if moving around does anything.

As long as they are drinking - and seem ok I would just make sure they are eating and drinking and going out. It's possible he is just slowing down. Have they checked for Lyme or has he had a tick bite recently?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't have any medical advice, but wanted to let you know I am sending good thoughts for Wally.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Decisions decisions. You can read my last thread. I could of spent more time and money on mine that passed yesterday. But would it be right for him to have to endure more pain than he should of for us to have him longer. In the long run it was best for life to take it's corse for him and us. I'm not saying that is what you should do. It's just that it's a close story and I am at ease with my decision. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You might want to feed him more often but tiny amounts. Many dogs will vomit bile if it's been too long between feedings. You might buy some canned Trippets tripe.... it's a wonderful appetite stimulant. Smells god awful but the dogs love it.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't mean to sound so gloomy. Nobody knows your dog like you do. You k ow how much he can take. You know how much he is willing to take.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a 4 yo golden that vomits bile. We did do the endoscopy but the vet put him on prilosec in the evening before the test. We also feed him smaller meals more often and one right before going to bed. Maybe you could ask the vet about this.

We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is probably vomiting bile because his stomach is so empty.
I agree with Penny and Maggie's Mom. Try the tripe and see if he'll eat that. 

If his blood work and sonogram are fine it's hard to imagine what it could be. I am so sorry.. I hope and pray he perks up.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Prayers and positive thoughts for your boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would take her to the vet and have a full blood panel done as well as x-rays so as to make sure that she has no mass,pressing against chest and stomack.
Prayers that it's nothing serious.L


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others to try smaller meals several times a day for awhile to see if that helps. Since you have had the bloodwork, xrays, ultrasounds and nothing shows up, I dont know what it could be. If it doesnt improve, maybe you can get a referral to a vet hospital, if you want to persue further tests. It is so hard when they cant tell us what is wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hebustle*

Hebustle

I am so very sorry to hear that you and Wally are going through this.
I agree with the others to feed Wally more small meals and xrays would be a good idea.


----------



## Samanthasaundry (Oct 27, 2016)

Please help same is happening to my 9yo golden same exact thing how did it turn out what happened


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You might get more responses if you start a new thread with some background on your current dog's situation. This is an old thread.


----------

